# leuchtenmarkt24.de / leuchtenwelt24.com / Macant.de



## raundsi (12 Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich dort heute fast bestellt hätte, aber schlussendlich über viele Warnungen gestolpert bin, wollte ich mal einen entsprechenden Thread für Erfahrungsberichte hier öffnen.

Insbesondere ist mir hier (mal wieder) eine große Trustpilot-Ungereimtheit aufgefallen:

trustpilot.de/review/leuchtenmarkt24.de
trustpilot.de/review/leuchtenwelt24.com

Ein und derselbe Laden wurde auf ein und derselben Plattform einmal mit grottenschlechten 3,8 und einmal mit hervorragenden 8,8 Punkten bewertet. Ein Schelm, der hier Manipulation vermutet...


----------



## Tanja H. (11 Februar 2015)

Ich habe im Mai 2013 zwei “Sonora” Wasserspiele von Ubbink Garten GmbH (heute: outsideliving) über die online-Firma ESM GmbH Cottbus gekauft. Im Okt. 2014 stellte ich fest, dass die Wasserspiele sehr unansehnlich wurden und sich zudem die schwarze Farbe der Oberfläche ablöste. Wenn man mit der Handfläche darüberfuhr, war diese anschließend schwarz. Ich kontaktierte die Firma ESM GmbH und schickte Fotos der Wasserspiele, Herr M. informierte den Hersteller Ubbink Garten GmbH in Bocholt u. dieser ließ sodann per Spedition die Wasserspiele zurückholen. Ubbink wollte mir weder garantieren, dass das gleiche mit zwei neuen Sonora-Wasserspielen nicht wieder passiert noch war man bereit, mir auf direktem Weg zwei neue Wasserspiele zu liefern. Stattdessen erteilte Ubbink der Firma ESM GmbH eine Gutschrift über den Einkaufspreis. Ich selbst warte noch immer auf die Kaufpreiserstattung oder alternativ neue Ware durch die Firma ESM GmbH.

Die Firma Ubbink gibt keine Garantie auf das Gehäuse des Wasserspieles. Garantie - weil gesetzlich vorgeschrieben - gibt es lediglich auf die Pumpe und die Beleuchtung. In meinem Fall greift ergo nur die 2jährige Mängelgewährleistung, die den Verkäufer der Ware verpflichtet, jedoch nicht den Hersteller.

Da die Firma ESM GmbH über viele Wochen weder auf Emails noch auf Einschreiben mit Fristsetzung und Rückschein reagierte, hat meine Rechtsanwältin Klage eingereicht. Am 13.01.2015 erging durch das Amtsgericht Papenburg Versäumnisurteil gegen die Firma ESM. Allerdings hat der Geschäftsführer Herr W.M. für die Firma ESM GmbH am 19.12.2012 beim Amtsgericht Cottbus die Vermögensauskunft geleistet (früher: eidesstattliche Versicherung). Aktenzeichen 58M22/13. Mein Ansprechpartner in der Firma ESM GmbH war Herr T.M., der Sohn von Herrn W.M., der ebenfalls die eidesstattliche Versicherung geleistet hat.

Auf Grund meiner Erfahrungen kann ich weder diese Wasserspiele, noch die wenig kooperative Firma Ubbink und schon gar nicht den online-Händler ESM Elektro- Service, -Montage und Dienstleistungs GmbH (so der exakte Handelsregistereintrag) in Cottbus empfehlen.


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2015)

Tanja H. schrieb:


> Die Firma Ubbink gibt keine Garantie auf das Gehäuse des Wasserspieles. Garantie - weil gesetzlich vorgeschrieben - gibt es lediglich auf die Pumpe und die Beleuchtung. In meinem Fall greift ergo nur die 2jährige Mängelgewährleistung, die den Verkäufer der Ware verpflichtet, jedoch nicht den Hersteller.


Garantie oder Gewährleistung? Generell gilt wohl tatsächlich die Gewährleistung, jedoch nach einem halben Jahr nicht durch den Händler sondern durch den Hersteller. Hinzu kommt die Beweislastumkehr, zu Lasten des Kunden. Das Ding stand doch bestimmt draußen. Dass die Oberfläche durch Umwelteinflüsse dunkle Anhaftungen hat, dürfte normal und somit wahrscheinlich vom Kunden zu vertreten sein. Egal, was ich z. B. in meinem Garten im Frühjahr abstelle - alles sieht nach einer Saison anders aus, als zuvor.



Tanja H. schrieb:


> Stattdessen erteilte Ubbink der Firma ESM GmbH eine Gutschrift über den Einkaufspreis. Ich selbst warte noch immer auf die Kaufpreiserstattung ....


Woher weißt du, dass der Hersteller den Händler ausgezahlt hat?



Tanja H. schrieb:


> ....hat meine Rechtsanwältin Klage eingereicht.


...und erwirkt bestimmt einen 30 Jahre gültigen Titel. Gibt es die GmbH noch oder wird das Unternehmen liquidiert? Deine Gutschrift hat ja wohl nicht der Geschäftsführer persönlich erhalten sondern ging in die Bücher der Firma ein. Der Hersteller hatte mit dir keinen Vertrag und somit leistet er dir ggü. auch keine Gewährleistung. Insofern mag zwar der Artikel nicht so der Hit gewesen sein aber Ubbink hat sich durch die Rücknahme des Artikels auf eigene Kosten korrekt verhalten. Deine Negativempfehlung für den Hersteller ist somit nur produktbezogen und allenfalls subjektiv.


----------



## Tanja H. (11 Februar 2015)

Liebe/r Reducal,
google mal nach Bewertungen für:

Leuchtenwelt24.de
Leuchtenwelt24.com
Leuchtenmarkt24.de

"dunkle Anhaftungen...." Bitte richtig lesen: die Farbe hat sich *gelöst*!  Und den Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewährleistung kenne ich sehr gut, danke... 

"*Woher weißt du, dass der Hersteller den Händler ausgezahlt hat?*" Na, weil ich es schriftlich vom Hersteller habe.....

"*Deine Negativempfehlung für den Hersteller ist somit nur produktbezogen und allenfalls subjektiv.*"
Dein vorschnelles Urteilen bringt dir keine Klarheit. Die Firma Ubbink hat diese Materialmängel bestätigt und sich *nicht *korrekt verhalten. Den Forenbetreibern gegenüber werde ich das ggf. gerne beweisen.

Die Firma ESM GmbH gibt es noch. Insolvenz wurde bisher nicht angemeldet.

Für alles sonst, was du geschrieben hast, gilt: das Urteil gegen die Firma ESM GmbH ist rechtskräftig. 

Falls die Forenbetreiber den gesamten Schriftwechsel mit der Firma Ubbink, der Firma ESM GmbH, die Klageschrift sowie das Urteil haben möchten, stelle ich es ihnen gerne unter Wahrung jeglicher Diskretion zu Überprüfungszwecken dessen, was ich geschrieben habe, zur Verfügung.

Schöne Grüße,
Tanja


----------



## Tanja H. (11 Februar 2015)

@ Reducal: die Oberfläche der Wasserspiele war ursprünglich Rabenschwarz und leicht glänzend. Wenn du solche Veränderungen nach 15 Monaten trotz Winterschutz von November bis April akzeptabel findest, ist das deine Sache, und zwar *nur* deine.


----------



## Spürhund (28 Mai 2015)

*Macant.de: m.E. unseriöser Shop*:

Was ich über diesen Shop gefunden habe, macht auf mich keinen vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck:

http://verbraucherschutz.de/torsten...uchtenwelt24-betreibt-neue-website-macant-de/

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa...von-torsten-magnus-ist-der-ruf-erst-ruiniert/

http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1438


----------



## Spürhund (29 Mai 2015)

*Hallo Forenbetreiber!*

Warum habt ihr mein Thema als Beitrag unter leuchtenmarkt24.de/leuchtenwelt24.com gepackt?
Damit ist keinem geholfen, weil die Hinweise so nicht gefunden werden!
Außerdem gibt es die Seiten leuchtenmarkt24.de/leuchtenwelt24.com und auch esm-gmbh-cottbus.de schon längst nicht mehr.

Bitte macht wieder ein eigenständiges Thema daraus. Danke!


----------



## BenTigger (29 Mai 2015)

@Spürhund, Google findet alles...


----------



## Spürhund (29 Mai 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> @Spürhund, Google findet alles...



Schon richtig, aber nur, wenn man bereits einen Verdacht hat und darum aufwändiger sucht. Der potentielle Durchschnittskäufer jedoch, der einfach nur um etwas mehr Sicherheit zu haben nach "*Macant*" googelt, findet keinen Hinweis auf dieses Forum. Und das finde ich schade.


----------



## bernhard (29 Mai 2015)

Google wird schon bald kommen. Der Bot ist oft hier.

Die Schreibweise macant.de oder macant oder Macant.de ist nicht so wichtig. Der Schlüsseltext macant.de oder macant oder Macant.de muss einfach hier stehen.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Mai 2015)

Spürhund schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber nur, wenn man bereits einen Verdacht hat und darum aufwändiger sucht. Der potentielle Durchschnittskäufer jedoch, der einfach nur um etwas mehr Sicherheit zu haben nach "*Macant*" googelt, findet keinen Hinweis auf dieses Forum. Und das finde ich schade.



Hierbei spielt es aber keine Rolle, ob ein eigener Ordner oder in einem anderen Ordner der Text Macant vorkommt.
Deswegen wurde auch in deinem Text die Überschrift mit übernommen, die du für deinen eigenen Thread angelegt hattest.
Nur wenn wir jedesmal bei einer Namensänderung einen neuen Thread anlegen,
zerpflückt das die Info und vieles wird dann doppelt geschrieben, das wichtige aber evtl. keinmal weil nicht jeder Thread gelesen wurde.
Macant und Leuchtenwelt gehören auch zusammen. So bleibt auch der Zusammenhang erkennbar, wenn das in einem Thread steht.
Gib Göögle etwas Zeit und dann siehst du Macant auch dort mit einem Verweis hierher.
Dein Thread hätte ebenso lange dazu benötigt-


----------



## dvill (30 Mai 2015)

Siehe z.B.

http://www.google.de/search?q="macant.de"+site:computerbetrug.de&btnG=Suche


----------



## BenTigger (30 Mai 2015)

Schon einen Tag später ist, bei der Suche nach Macant, CB bei Google unter den TopTen genannt....
Wir sind  nicht ganz unwichtig für Google


----------



## Spürhund (31 Mai 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hierbei spielt es aber keine Rolle, ob ein eigener Ordner oder in einem anderen Ordner der Text Macant vorkommt.
> Deswegen wurde auch in deinem Text die Überschrift mit übernommen, die du für deinen eigenen Thread angelegt hattest.
> Nur wenn wir jedesmal bei einer Namensänderung einen neuen Thread anlegen,
> zerpflückt das die Info und vieles wird dann doppelt geschrieben, das wichtige aber evtl. keinmal weil nicht jeder Thread gelesen wurde.
> ...



Die Online-Shops leuchtenwelt24.com und leuchtenmarkt24.de gibt es ja schon seit ca. März 2015 nicht mehr. Genauso wie www.esm-gmbh-cottbus.de, die Inhaber der beiden Shops und vieler weiterer war. Folglich werden neuen, potentiellen Käufern diese Shopnamen auch nichts sagen, wenn sie darauf stoßen. Und du weißt ja, wie das beim Googlen ist: die Ergebnisse haben teils nichts mit dem zu tun, was man eigentlich sucht. Was dann nicht sofort ins Auge springt, wird meist ausgesiebt. Viele haben eben auch nicht die Zeit, das Internet intensiv nach jedem Shop, bei dem sie bestellen möchten, zu durchsuchen.

Ich habe darum eine andere Idee, auf die du mich gebracht hast:
könnt ihr den Shopnamen *macant *nicht mit in die Überschrift des Threads aufnehmen? Dann würde der Zusammenhang jedem sofort klar, der nach *macant *googelt.


----------



## BenTigger (31 Mai 2015)

Done


----------



## Spürhund (31 Mai 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Done



Well done


----------



## BenTigger (1 Juni 2015)

@Spürhund:

Übrigens noch ein Grund das hier zu sammeln war auch der Zusammenhang bei Denic zwischen den Seiten und deren Domaininhaber.
Es wird auch noch oft lange nach Auflösung einer Internetpage nach deren Aktivitäten gesucht.

TM wird im Impressum von Marcant de auch als Inhaber ausgewiesen:

Impressum
Betreiber dieses Webangebotes

MACANT
Feldweg 10, 03051 CottbusTelefon: +49 (0)355 486 424 64

E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.macant.de

Inhaber: T. M.

Bei der DENIC findet man dazu auf ESM und Leuchtenwelt die folgenden Angaben: (immer der selbe T.M. incl. gleicher Adresse)

vom Februar 2015 bis zum 23.03.2015*:*

Domaininhaber: T. M.
Organisation: ESM GmbH
Adresse: Feldfeld
PLZ: 03051
Ort: Cottbus
Land: DE

Am 23.03.2015 erfolgte eine Änderung in:

Domain macant.de
Letzte Aktualisierung 23.03.2015
Domaininhaber: T. M.
Organisation: MACANT
Adresse: Feldweg 10
PLZ: 03051
Ort: Cottbus
Land: DE 

Der Inhaber folgender Domains ist ebenfalls T. M.:

*leuchtenwelt24.com
Leuchtenmarkt24.de*

*Wer nach "Erfahrungen" und "Bewertungen" zu diesen beiden Shops googelt, wird mehr als ausreichend fündig.*

Zu *leuchtenmarkt24.de* findet man bei der DENIC folgende Angaben:

Domaininhaber und administrativer Ansprechpartner:

Domaininhaber: T. M.
Organisation: ESM GmbH
Adresse: Feldfeld
PLZ: 03051
Ort: Cottbus
Land: DE

Zu *leuchtenwelt24.com* finden sich bei "webwhois" folgende Einträge:

Domaininhaber und administrativer Ansprechpartner:

Registrant Name:T. M.
Registrant Organization: ESM GmbH
Registrant Street: Feldfeld
Registrant City: Cottbus
Registrant State/Province:
Registrant Postal Code: 03051
Registrant Country: DE


----------



## Spürhund (2 Juni 2015)

Ja, ja, der Herr *T.M.* ist ein sehr rühriger Unternehmer...
und hat sich ja schon ein paar Mal erfolglos versucht, wie es scheint:

*Amtsgericht Cottbus Aktenzeichen: HRB 7117 Bekannt gemacht am: 25.11.2005 12:06 Uhr
*
Für die Angaben in (), die den Unternehmensgegenstand und die Anschrift betreffen, keine Gewähr. In das Handelsregister ist folgendes eingetragen worden.

Veränderungen

21.11.2005

*EL-MA Elektro & Service GmbH, Cottbus(Alte Ziegelei 6 A, 03058 Cottbus - Gallinchen)*. Die Gesellschaft ist durch Abweisung der Eröffnung des Insolvenzverfahrens mangels Masse aufgelöst..

*Amtsgericht Cottbus Aktenzeichen: HRB 7413 CB Bekannt gemacht am: 13.12.2007 22:00 Uhr*

Für die Angaben in (), die den Unternehmensgegenstand und die Anschrift betreffen, keine Gewähr. In das Handelsregister ist folgendes eingetragen worden.

Veränderungen

07.12.2007

*Elektrobau-Magnus GmbH, Cottbus(Alte Ziegelei 6 a, 03058 Cottbus OT Gallinchen)*. Die Eintragung betreffend die Löschung der Gesellschaft ist mangels einer wesentlichen Voraussetzung gemäß § 142 FGG von Amts wegen gelöscht..

*Amtsgericht Cottbus Aktenzeichen: HRB 6125 CB Bekannt gemacht am: 19.02.2013 05:00 Uhr*

In () gesetzte Angaben der Anschrift und des Unternehmensgegenstandes erfolgen ohne Gewähr:

Veränderungen

14.02.2013

*Elektroanlagenbau Magnus GmbH, Gallinchen, Alte Ziegelei 6 A, 03051 Cottbus - Gallinchen*. Rechtsverhaeltnis: Die vermögenslose Gesellschaft ist auf Grund des § 394 FamFG von Amts wegen gelöscht.
*
*


----------



## Spürhund (2 Juni 2015)

Hallo Ben,
beim googlen nach "*Macant*" wird das Forum jetzt angezeigt. Allerdings erst an 15. Stelle :-(.

Ich habe ein bisschen recherchiert und ich glaube, ich habe die Lösung gefunden: wahrscheinlich müsste man noch eine klitzekleine Ergänzung vornehmen, damit das Forum mit dem Thread weiter oben erscheint:

hinter "*macant*" in der Überschrift das "*.de*" setzen. So wie auch bei *leuchtenmarkt24.de* und *leuchtenwelt24.com*.

Wenn du das noch machen würdest...

So hätte man auch eine klare Unterscheigung zu anderen Firmen, die "M acanT" heißen, wie z.B. m acant.net.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Juni 2015)

Spürhund schrieb:


> hinter "*macant*" in der Überschrift das "*.de*" setzen. So wie auch bei *leuchtenmarkt24.de* und *leuchtenwelt24.com*.
> Wenn du das noch machen würdest...
> So hätte man auch eine klare Unterscheigung zu anderen Firmen, die "M acanT" heißen, wie z.B. m acant.net.



Guter Hinweis grade bezüglich des .net. Danke dafür.
Hab mal ein Leerzeichen beim Namen mit dem .net in deinem Beitrag eingeführt, damit das in der Form nicht so bei Google zu finden ist


----------



## Spürhund (2 Juni 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis grade bezüglich des .net. Danke dafür.
> Hab mal ein Leerzeichen beim Namen mit dem .net in deinem Beitrag eingeführt, damit das in der Form nicht so bei Google zu finden ist



Oha, jetzt hätte der Spürhund in seinem Eifer auch noch beinahe selbst eine falsche Fährte gelegt... 
Danke fürs Leerzeichen und natürlich die Ergänzung in der Überschrift!


----------



## Spürhund (3 Juni 2015)

Das ging ja flott:

wenn man bei Google *Macant *eingibt, erscheint das Forum mit diesem Thread nun an 7. Stelle .


----------

